# Fluval FX6 hose size?



## angusm (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't have the filter handy, so that I can measure it myself. Can someone tell me what the ID and OD (in inches) of the hose for a Fluval FX6 canister filter, please? 
I'm not a fan of the corrugated flex hose that comes with the filter and would like to swap it over to clear PVC flex hose before setting up my new aquarium, if possible.


----------



## caique (Mar 16, 2012)

Looks like the inside diameter is 1 inch same as my fx5 outside is approx. 1 1/4.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=26262


----------

